# Hatteras Island, Oct 25-31. Three topics, one thread!



## Jeremiahm (Aug 28, 2005)

Week of October 26th, the winds every day are either N or NE. The timing is pretty good for the big drums to show up, but man, those winds stink for Point fishing. Should I wait till deeper into the year for some SW winds, or chance it the last week of October and try the N winds? What would you do? 

I loved the color of berkely big game for night fishing the Point. It just shows up so well with a flashlight. What other lines do well via headlamp in the surf these days? I'm fresh out of solar BG. 

I could use some new waders. I'm a big guy, around 285# and 6'3". What's out there today that fit well?


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

chartreuse tri+, prospec chrome


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

NE wind in the fall is good drum wind, just have to fish north of the point, around Avon and tri-villages if you get a day of SW, go fish south beach at the point.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Just curious, where did you find wind forecast that far out? TIA


----------



## Jeremiahm (Aug 28, 2005)

BigWillJ said:


> Just curious, where did you find wind forecast that far out? TIA


Weather.com.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Always go when you get the chance


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

Jeremiahm said:


> Weather.com.


Just a heads up.... that wind forecast will be nowhere near accurate. Windguru- Canadian Hole will be your best bet


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Both sites are ok for their intended use. So thanks for that. Wife and I boat fish and surf fish. We’ll check several different forecasts, figure in some local knowledge and go from there. Fished the Canadian Hole long before it became what it is today, while noting the sound side Wx conditions. Lately, it’s mostly oceanside surf fishing, locally and elsewhere. The sketchy part of any Wx forecast for us, which mostly forecast winds across land, is applying that Wx with what we usually find near or over water. For long range planning, it’s nice to view long range forecasts, and we all know it can change drastically. That’s why it’s called a forecast.
Closer to leaving, we’ll check noaa marine forcasts.
Appreciated the replies. Sorry for being so wordy.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

And yes G. Been fishing all of our married years and doing just that. Both retired now, we enjoy the planning more than ever.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm in the home stretch. Can't wait to have that kind of flex on the timing. Hope you have a great time


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I would go as soon as you are able. There has been more than one year when it started blowing a gale NE hard before Halloween and then let up promptly as soon as mid-April arrived, blew hard the entire bleeping winter and took out a bunch of ends of piers, over washed the Point and made decent able bodied Drum fishermen into alcoholics and Nascar Fans.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Might happen this season too; indian summer expected this week in the mid-Atl, with a cold front moving in next week. But hey, the alternatives aren’t bad.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Just got back after two weeks. Did pretty good. I never got above ramp 48/49 and didn't think much of it either. Stayed on 55 most of the two weeks. Good days were south winds with high tide. We worked on the drum (Oct 10-12). High tide was mid evening and couple of those days it was just plain rough and nasty but the drum were there. (FRESH bait just caught was king too) I also caught several citation size pomps with bloodworms and fish bites. Wife caught the largest hound fish I have ever seen. Caught a 22 inch flounder one day.....that kind of hurt throwing it back. The last 4-5 days have been horrible surf fishing for the most part. I finally hit the sound and caught half dozen reds, Most slot size. Sometimes you hit it right....others you don't. Thought about going back in a couple weeks but I am not dragging a camper if I do. T


----------



## jbmaris (Nov 29, 2018)

Jeremiahm said:


> Week of October 26th, the winds every day are either N or NE. The timing is pretty good for the big drums to show up, but man, those winds stink for Point fishing. Should I wait till deeper into the year for some SW winds, or chance it the last week of October and try the N winds? What would you do?
> 
> I loved the color of berkely big game for night fishing the Point. It just shows up so well with a flashlight. What other lines do well via headlamp in the surf these days? I'm fresh out of solar BG.
> 
> I could use some new waders. I'm a big guy, around 285# and 6'3". What's out there today that fit well?


I don't know about going or staying. But I do know that Windy.com is absolute the best wind predicting site. Good luck.


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

Looking like a variety of winds next week right now. Just have to vary your spots. Good tides and moons for the week, if you believe in that stuff. Still have to be in the right spot


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

Just got down, looks like NW and a little windy tomorrow....going to try north of Avon in the morning and see what gives. No since in wasting days. Should be a little better later in the day.


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

Got a nice pup yesterday and a flounder to that had to go back. Few small black drum and some nice whiting. Everything but the whiting was in the morning on the falling tide. Whiting on the incoming mid afternoon. 

Got a little rough with high current on the north wind off 34, especially when water was high. 

Headed offshore with Hatteras Blue this morning. Be back to chasing drum tomorrow.


----------



## bferg (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for the reports. Good luck.


----------

